# We've all heard the saying "What doesn't kill you.......well



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And irritated women..... They won't make you stronger or kill you, but they'll wish you were dead and take half your stuff because you didn't die.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

almost forgot about that one..........lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just for Don.............

View attachment 10000


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How'd you get that close up of my ex with out losing your head ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I think every guy had encountered that atleast once in his lifetime


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please te me she didn't take half YOUR stuff too !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nope,only been married the one time and still am

but had a few that i lived with prior to being married that i got that look from lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep, been there done that. Had one that attacked me with a cast iron frying pan once. Grabbed her wrist before it hit me. She screamed I'm going to call my dad. So I picked up the phone and dialed the number for her. That peed her off more and she tried to attack me with the phone. While she was doing that her dad answered the phone and heard her screaming at me. He came over (lived 2 blocks away) and grabbed her by the knap of the neck and drug her out of my house. I never did see her again after that. Not sure what happened to her either.


----------

